# Toilet training - not sure if I'd made progress



## Lauren222 (Jan 24, 2012)

Hi pls can you advise. My 2y 5m girl will use the toilet if bribed every 45 mins and we've been doing this this past few days. Prior to that it was just random wee's on the floor even wi a potty in room. If I ask every 45 mins if she needs to wee she says no but likely to wee afterwards. She tell me when she's wee'd but not in advance. This is after one week. We've been using stickers, chocolate buttons and praise. This morning I put a nappy over her pants and didn't like being wet after wee'ing. She asked to go to the loo AFTER she'd been.

What progress shld I expect during next week and if I don't see any should I revert back to nappies?

RSVP I feel in the dark. Thanks X


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

Hi Lauren, can I ask what you have been doing up to now eg pull ups/knickers etc and how long she has had them in for so for example knickers all day long??

Nic
Xx


----------



## Lauren222 (Jan 24, 2012)

Hi thanks for your reply. This is day 7 since starting. Prior to that a buy-in from our daughter that she wanted to wee on the loo and wear pants. Here's what we've tried. Each thing is all day for that day.
Day 1 - pants only with all wee's on floor.
Day 2 - no pants nor nappy with potty on floor in living room. Climbed on LOO herself occasionally but no wee's there.
Day 3 - no pants nor nappy. Encouraged to sit on loo every half hour and praise for wee'ing. Says she doesn't like potty but likes the loo.
Day 4 - pants with encouragement to sit on loo every hour. No wee's on loo. All on floor.
Day 5 - pants with bribes to sit on loo every 45 mins. All wee's in loo.
Day 6 - pants on for nursery afternoon. She was ASKED every half an hour if she wanted to wee. Said no every time but soiled 4 sets of clothes. No wee on loo
Today - pants with nappy on top. Asked half hourly if she wants to wee. Says no. she wee'd in pants and didn't like being wet. Asked to go to the loo after she'd been.

She likes wearing her pants. Says she likes wee'ing on loo.


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

Ok I do think there is progress, I would keep going with just knickers, no nappy and continue to offer for her to use the toilet, I think you would confuse her if you changed to a different tactic and there were inconsistencies, girls are usually quite quick to pick it up and on average in my experience are trained n about a week, so I think if you carry on with this she will grasp it very soon

Fingers crossed 

Nic
Xx


----------



## Lauren222 (Jan 24, 2012)

I was wondering if she's unable to control her bladder? Can I ask why I shouldn't use nappy over the top as safe guard? She feels wet and uncomfortable wi pants underneath. I know you're the expert but trying to avoid wee'ing everywhere and feeling nervous abt going out and her feeling humiliated in public. RSVP sorry to ask for more advice. X


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

Don't worry, I wouldn't use anything over the top just because it feels just like they have a nappy on so can't differentiate, and if she doesn't like the feeling of being wet they this should work in your favour and she should get it quickly, it's really tough going out etc I understand that 

Nic
Xx


----------

